
The Postal Service Is Breaking Down - jbegley
https://www.thenation.com/article/society/post-office-coronavirus/
======
Digory
I am surprised some mail isn’t heated, irradiated, or bathed in UV by now.
Even in normal times, it might cut down on sick leave.

